# For Sale



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

One careful elderly widow owner. 
Very low mileage, used for shopping and Church on a Sunday.
No reasonable offer refused.
:rofl:


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Hehe, I'll take it :grin:

Thats nice there Donald!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

I swear photo editing is infectious :grin:

Here's my first go with the best car in the world:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Very well done!


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Thankyou!
Though the front right wheel does look a bit off..


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Great Work!!!!

.. I keep telling myself I should give that a try but never seem to get around to it!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

DonaldG said:


> One careful elderly widow owner.
> Very low mileage, used for shopping and Church on a Sunday.
> No reasonable offer refused.
> :rofl:


it has character


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

looking again at your work ... perhaps if you were to make a diagonal and bring the shaded area back under the wheel .. try experimenting with that edge and inclines .. if that is possible .. even so .. still great work ..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

How do you make the car come out of the frame like that??


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

All done with a bit of magic dust and a mirror. :grin:


If you don't quite believe that Rich, have a look at the tutorial I wrote here


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Cool ! !


----------



## Ooudestomp (Nov 4, 2010)

Really? You did a tut on it? I suppose I should have looked at that before I tried to do one :laugh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

. . . Hell . . anyone can do it that way! ! !:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:laugh:


----------

